# Greene & Taliaferro QDM Club needs 3 members



## ICEx3 (May 6, 2014)

Serious QDM Club needing 3 members, our membership is priced for the serious hunters, 1700 dues plus electric for camper hookups. The club properties reside in Greene and Taliaferro counties. We will have 11 members total on 1820 of privately owned acres which is  broken out into 3 tracts ( 420, 540 & 860). The 860 acre tract has 20 yr pines which have been requested thinned by owner but we have yet to receive a date for the thinning and the remaining property contains a multitude of timber types and ages, multiple creeks, 2 swamps and a 27 acre lake for fishing and waterfowl hunting. Property has been under QDM management for over 7 years with one buck taken that gross scored 164+, a great overall deer heard along with great hog, turkey, predator and small game hunting. There is a campsite with electric camper hookups but  no water and a lighted processing shed. Each member can have 3 private areas allowing for multiple setups on each private area. Basic area size is approx 300yds in diameter. We like to keep our membership down to decrease issues, club drama, absolutely NO joy riders, hardcore partiers.  We want  long term members who enjoy like minded fellow hunters who want to help continue building on our original goal for a complete hunting environment.   So if you feel this is what you are looking for in a club, please contact Irby via email of phone. Only serious inquiries only please.

Irby Edwards
irbyedwards4ibm@yahoo.com
770-883-0365


----------



## ICEx3 (May 14, 2014)

2012 & 2013 season


----------



## ICEx3 (May 14, 2014)

2014 Turkey


----------



## ICEx3 (May 14, 2014)

Aerial Photos


----------



## ICEx3 (May 16, 2014)

860 and 27 ac lake


----------



## t-dog (Aug 4, 2014)

*Membership*

What about wife's....do they get to hunt on members dues as well ?


----------



## triton196 (Aug 6, 2014)

that sounds awesome but thats alot of money to come up with


----------



## Tomturkey (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah especially when you don't have access to hunt 100 percent of the property


----------



## dawg7478 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep-kind of like when Forrest Gump gets on the bus-taken, taken, taken.


----------



## AGGL (Aug 21, 2014)

Are their memberships still available?


----------



## mbrowland (Mar 28, 2015)

Any openings for 2015 -2016?


----------

